# Que injusto!!



## Gerson strauss (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola,

Hoy me banearon de dtforum.net, por denunciar un mensaje ofensivo de una "editorial de electronica" llamada bushers. Lo que paso es que asisti a uno de sus seminarios y ellos prometian cierta informacion y unas herramientas ... y pues la informacion era poco relevante y las herramientas jamas fueron entregadas. Comente eso en Dtforum y esta "editorial" que tambien es usuario de ese foro, empezo a enviarme mensajes insultantes, lo denuncie en ese foro y pues a mi me expulsaron y a ellos no. Que injusto!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

no se alla pero aqui tenemos una norma 
*2.8 Los usuarios no pueden usar los temas o discusiones para promover, recomendar, alabar o desacreditar otros productos, servicios, empresas o sitios web, sin tener experiencia directa o de primera mano con esos productos, servicios, empresas o sitios web.*

......
como alegas tener experiencia de primera mano ,creo yo que no estas incumpliendo ninguna norma,
que dirán el resto de los moderadores?
conclusión nuestro foro es mejor ¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no se alla pero aqui tenemos una norma
> *2.8 Los usuarios no pueden usar los temas o discusiones para promover, recomendar, alabar o desacreditar otros productos, servicios, empresas o sitios web, sin tener experiencia directa o de primera mano con esos productos, servicios, empresas o sitios web.*
> 
> ......
> ...



Ciertamente     

Muy posiblemente esa editorial ponga unos $$$$ en concepto de publicidad y eso le da derechos (injustificados)


----------



## Gerson strauss (Sep 10, 2012)

Lo que pasa es que en ese foro tienen una sección de denuncias y pues por eso lo hice. Aquí solo lo comento a manera de charla, no estoy denunciando a nadie ... solo que es injusto lo que paso.

Si creen que incumplo las normas por favor cierren este tema, no quiero ser expulsado de 2 foros diferentes el mismo dia


----------



## tatajara (Sep 10, 2012)

no entiendo, si hay una seccion de denuncias, tenes derecho a hacer la denunca no ?, denuncias y te expulsan ?
PD como dijo su majestad es mejor este
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

sin ningún lugar a dudas,este foro es el mejor ¡¡¡


----------



## tatajara (Sep 10, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> sin ningún lugar a dudas,este foro es el mejor ¡¡¡


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2012)

pues si !!!, ninguna duda que es mejor.....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2012)

a mi me paso que compre un libro de electronica,que en la portada ,tenia unas propagandas fabulosas de un curso para hacer pcb ,mas específicamente compre el libro porque en la tapa mencionaba pcbwizar,
pero el contenido era muy pobre y solo enseñaba sobre el pcbexpres, lo que me decepciono mucho pues todo lo que lei ya lo sabia,muy pobre el curso,poco contenido o casi nulo contenido ,practicamente era un copy paste del manual del pcbexpres,
que justo fue el programa que use antes del pcbwizar,
en el libro solo mencionaban que había otros programas y enumeraban una lista jugosa,pero al final sentenciaba
''pero nosotros nos concentraremos en el pcbwizar''  y de hay en mas se me cayeron las expectativas


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2012)

Foros de Electrónica:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2012)

Andrés lo maneja muuuuuy criteriosamente 

Los que tienen distintas categorias de usuarios , entonces suben y repiten y copian para obtener puntos .

O los que tenés que tener 10 mensajes o aportes para poder bajar una imagen .

O las que tenés que pagar , y a vos no te pagaron nada por lo que subiste 

Éste es el mejor !


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 11, 2012)

Que cosas, nunca me cayó bien DTForum, es más odio cuando Google me dice que la respuesta que necesito está allá  Definitivamente FDE es lo mejor, me siento agusto aqui y aqui me quedo


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 11, 2012)

Somo 2 Ratmayor, tambien me desespera dtforum, yo me registre pero aun registrado se ponen sus moños para compartir la informacion, por eso nunca mas regrese ahi, y ya tambien hablando de paginas feas esta www.clubdediagramas.com de la cual por necesidad pague lo que piden y cuando descargue el manual estaba incomplete y todo feo, igual lo que dice dosmetros, todos los manuales que tienen ahi son subidos por los mismos usuarios y no les pagan nada pero si te cobran si quieres bajarlos, eso se me hace ser muy rat


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2012)

por eso yo descargo los manuales de electrónica pt ,tienen mas que el club del diagrama y ni siquiera piden registro, asi dan ganas de aportar algún que otro diagrama,tiene un defecto,que estan medio desordenados,pero una ves que uno entiende el lugar,es facil encontrar los diagramas


----------

